# Cheapest option of food for a cat with a sensitive stomach?



## nicolepoppy (Jul 25, 2012)

my cat has recently being diagnosed with a sensitive stomach and a dies of royal canin sensitive control. the one thing is i find it very expensive and wont be able to afford it as i have many more mouths to feed.

Is there a cheaper alternative also i open to the open to the opition of homemade food for him?


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you checked prices online? You can often get really good deals online at places like zooplus, or vetuk


----------



## nicolepoppy (Jul 25, 2012)

ella said:


> Have you checked prices online? You can often get really good deals online at places like zooplus, or vetuk


ya i found a website think it called medicanimal and they seem to be the cheapest but its still an awful lot more than what i usual would of paid for his food


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

nicolepoppy said:


> ya i found a website think it called medicanimal and they seem to be the cheapest but its still an awful lot more than what i usual would of paid for his food


I have fed vet prescribed diets and found it pretty comparable with good quality foods, particularly when you buy it online. If you work it out on a cost per day basis, you may find the same?

Bear in mind the recommended portion size may be different from the 'usual' food.

for example, you may have given 3 pouches of your previous food, but only need 2 of the new one.


----------



## nicolepoppy (Jul 25, 2012)

you right if i cut it down to the cost daily it will prob work out the same i may go do my maths lol thanks


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Have you considered a pre prepared raw diet?


----------



## nicolepoppy (Jul 25, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Have you considered a pre prepared raw diet?


yes i am considering it and i am really interested in it i am trying to look around online for info but am finding it difficult i'v no clue about raw diets at all


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It is essential that the diet is balanced, ie the ratios are correct. I am not confident I can get that right so I feed Natural
instinct pre prepared. I think it's great!!


----------



## nicolepoppy (Jul 25, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> It is essential that the diet is balanced, ie the ratios are correct. I am not confident I can get that right so I feed Natural
> instinct pre prepared. I think it's great!!


i'v never heard of that where can i buy it from?


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a sensitive girl, she is on all raw, I home prep, no ground, all whole meat and some whole prey, it doesn't take a huge amount of time but some time is needed to prep and learn a little about what cats evolved to eat, getting her on as near natural a diet as a can has helped her hugely, cost wise it is very cheap once you get on good terms with a butcher, it you have lots of cats and they are keen on raw you could bulk buy, it now cost me less than a pound a week to feed her, she is small but fairly active and eats about 100g a day, for one of my bigger more active cats its around £1.50 - £1.75 a week.

Long term there are savings on cat litter, 'routine' dental cleaning, etc.

Good info here:

Raw Fed Cats


----------



## nicolepoppy (Jul 25, 2012)

cookiemom said:


> I have a sensitive girl, she is on all raw, I home prep, no ground, all whole meat and some whole prey, it doesn't take a huge amount of time but some time is needed to prep and learn a little about what cats evolved to eat, getting her on as near natural a diet as a can has helped her hugely, cost wise it is very cheap once you get on good terms with a butcher, it you have lots of cats and they are keen on raw you could bulk buy, it now cost me less than a pound a week to feed her, she is small but fairly active and eats about 100g a day, for one of my bigger more active cats its around £1.50 - £1.75 a week.
> 
> Long term there are savings on cat litter, 'routine' dental cleaning, etc.
> 
> ...


brillant info thanks and what kind of meat do you give her? do you need to give her taurine?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

It would also help imo to find out what she is "sensitive" too, whether that is through a raw diet or a commercial wet one.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

She has not had any 'pet food' from me for about 3 years now, she will steal or get given food if she is out but most neighbours know not to allow her, grains are a total no no and pretty sure colourings and whatever else is in them. 

Meats, well lets see she gets most everything I can get my hands on bar chicken, she was very sensitive in her skin with chicken, I didn't do elimination diet just strongly suspected it was that or pork so took it out, re tried and she was fine with pork so have left chicken out for well over a year but I am very gradually bringing that back in to see how she tolerates it now, fingers crossed it is going ok, she's getting day old chicks about once a week and no problem so far. 

Some stuff off the top of my head would be, heart: lamb, pig, ox, duck, tongue of ox and pig, turkey drum meat, lots of pork muscle meat, lamb trim, beef trim, goat, whole prey quail, occasional spratts or sardines, lots of rabbit, actually wild rabbit is great if you can get it, the bones may be a bit big to start but it's a very 'gentle' meat and natural prey it was the first thing I ever got for her albeit farmed, instant success in the constant runny poo department. What else, hmm oh partridge when I can get it , pigeon the same, organ meats I use are from pig or lamb usually but I do get rabbit kidneys for ease from Kiezebrink but might stop as I found a butcher who does lamb very reasonable and its not so hard to cut one up into 5g portions and freeze a few days worth.

Sure I missed something but hope that helps.


----------



## MsSaraKelly (Aug 10, 2012)

My cat Jelly also has a sensitive stomach.

So far I've been feeding her boiled chicken and it's sorted her stomach problems out a treat but it's very expensive.

Cookiemom, what do you ask for when you go to the butchers? Do you cook the meat?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You have to be careful feeding just boiled chicken; it isn't a complete diet and is lacking in essential vitamins and taurine.


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

All Cat Food - Natural Instinct

I'd check this bit for a local stockist if you only wanted to try a bit first:
Find a retail outlet


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> It would also help imo to find out what she is "sensitive" too, whether that is through a raw diet or a commercial wet one.


This is what I was going to say.

I still haven't got to the bottom of this with my picky Boo.

Have got it down to he gets diarrhoea with anything I feed that has a high concentration in chicken although if it's a one off he tends to be ok. And he's fine eating pate or gravy but tends to get a bad tum if he gets anything with jelly.

So the expense may depend about what the issue is with your cat. Mine is also really picky so I would love him to eat grau but I'm stuck with certain flavours of bozita and grain free dried food at the moment.


----------



## eggyteapot (Aug 5, 2012)

Hiya if your cat has a sensitive stomach its most likely to the grain in the cat food the rice,wheat or corn so go for a grain free cat fodo like one of these

Natural Instinct - Frozen raw human-grade meat dog food, the dog breeders' choice.

Grau Gourmet Grain-Free Cat Food 6 x 800 g: Free P&P on orders of £19 or more at zooplus! Great Bargains!

Great deals on cat food at zooplus: Porta 21 Feline Finest Sensible - Grain Free

Applaws Dry Chicken Cat Food - Great selection of natural cat food at zooplus

Bozita Canned Food Economy Pack 24 x 410 g at zooplus

Animonda Cat Food deals at zooplus: Mixed Savings pack Animonda Carny Adult 12 x 400 g

mayb give 1 or two of them a try or heres a supplement to add to raw food to add taurine

Felini Complete: great deals on cat food and supplements at zooplus

hope this helps =)


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

eggyteapot said:


> Hiya if your cat has a sensitive stomach its most likely to the grain in the cat food the rice,wheat or corn so go for a grain free cat fodo like one of these
> 
> Natural Instinct - Frozen raw human-grade meat dog food, the dog breeders' choice.
> 
> ...


Eggyteapot, there are as many reasons for cats to have sensitive stomachs as there are ingredients. I appreciate that you have read the daily tale article and now seem to think that all that is wrong are grains, but that is far too simple-minded an approach. True, for some it might be grains, for others (like one of mine) it might be chicken, in which case most of the links you have posted would make it worse.

Please also read the links you post to. The Felini Complete adds more than just taurine.


----------



## eggyteapot (Aug 5, 2012)

hobbs2004 said:


> Eggyteapot, there are as many reasons for cats to have sensitive stomachs as there are ingredients. I appreciate that you have read the daily tale article and now seem to think that all that is wrong are grains, but that is far too simple-minded an approach. True, for some it might be grains, for others (like one of mine) it might be chicken, in which case most of the links you have posted would make it worse.
> 
> Please also read the links you post to. The Felini Complete adds more than just taurine.


I said most likely i understand cats can be allergic to a variety of differnt things it requires trying a few differnt cat food ebfore you can find one that will suit your pet and i know that one adds more than taurine you need to add a few things to raw but i guess if you have the right balence of organs/bones you dont need other vitamins/minaruls just thought a multi supplemnet would be simpler for somone thats inexperienced with raw feeding


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Has the vet done any allergy testing?


----------



## Jeannemf (Aug 18, 2012)

My cat has not been diagnosed with sensitivity but she does throw up occasionally after eating. She is also a picky eater. So I feed her a combination of dry and wet food. What seems to work is dry science diet with fancy feast canned mixed together.


----------



## Josco (Feb 24, 2017)

nicolepoppy said:


> my cat has recently being diagnosed with a sensitive stomach and a dies of royal canin sensitive control. the one thing is i find it very expensive and wont be able to afford it as i have many more mouths to feed.
> 
> Is there a cheaper alternative also i open to the open to the opition of homemade food for him?


I don't know if it is the case where you are, but in Italy vets are paid commission for recommending Hills, Science Plan etc.

So you need to find food with the same ingredients.


----------

